# Mr Sampson will you come put my team on probation too!?



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

So asking Kelvin Sampson to coach your team is pretty much asking the NCAA to sanction you...



> The NCAA sent a notice of allegations to Indiana University last Friday detailing major violations in the men's basketball program, multiple sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> Larry MacIntyre, assistant vice president for university communications at Indiana University, confirmed to ESPN.com that the school did receive documentation from the NCAA last week.
> 
> The Associated Press reported on Tuesday night that the school will make the allegations public on Wednesday. University trustees president Stephen Ferguson told AP that school officials this week reviewed the report, but that the NCAA is not expected to make its ruling until this summer.


Linkage


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy is really shameless about cheating too. It doesn't matter to IU fans though because they are so starved for a winner they'll cheat. Matt Painter doesn't cheat at Purdue though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bobby Knight sure was an embarrassment at Indiana huh...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Will Sampson be fired for this?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Bobby Knight sure was an embarrassment at Indiana huh...


Haha


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This couldn't have happend on a more perfect night. Scandal will be all over Bloomington when we take the court tonight.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> This couldn't have happend on a more perfect night. Scandal will be all over Bloomington when we take the court tonight.


Hahahaha, awesome.

Sampson should absolutely be fired, never hired as a head coach again, and to make sure of that the NCAA should ban him from any NCAA position for 10 years. This is ridiculous. I always liked IU basketball because of Bobby Knight, and they deserve a lot better than this guy.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This guy is seven kinds of stupid. I'm glad I abandoned this program after they ran out Knight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> This guy is really shameless about cheating too. It doesn't matter to IU fans though because they are so starved for a winner they'll cheat. Matt Painter doesn't cheat at Purdue though.


Painter is an up and coming superstar coach.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Painter is an up and coming superstar coach.


Seems like it would be a great hire for the Hoosiers when Sampson gets fired. I could see them bringing Lickliter back to the state as well, but Painter is such a great recruiter he has to be the top choice.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't get over how this guy does something,the NCAA boxes him on the ears and then he does exactly the same thing as if nothing ever happened.

What I'd like to see is for the NCAA to start punishing the actual perpetrators instead of only punishing the institutions.Eddie Sutton should have been blacklisted for what he did at Kentucky and they should punish Sampson for what he did instead of only punishing Indiana.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> I can't get over how this guy does something,the NCAA boxes him on the ears and then he does exactly the same thing as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> What I'd like to see is for the NCAA to start punishing the actual perpetrators instead of only punishing the institutions.Eddie Sutton should have been blacklisted for what he did at Kentucky and they should punish Sampson for what he did instead of only punishing Indiana.


I agree. Sanctions should follow the coach and not remain at the school if the coach leaves. There's no way that a coach who breaks the rules should be allowed a fresh start as if nothing ever happened and the school where he broke the rules should suffer after he's gone. That's not fair to the school, the fans, and most importantly the kids that play on the team.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

He should be fired no doubt. Btw, who wouldn't want to see the General come back to Bloomington? Wouldn't that be a hoot?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He wont coach in the NCAA again after this


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> He wont coach in the NCAA again after this


He's been to the Final Four and he can recruit (although how well he can recruit LEGALLY is in doubt), someone will give him another chance. I'm saying the NCAA should give him a 10 year suspension and make sure no team does so. Everyone gets a job. Eddie Sutton brought UK as close to the death penalty as any program has been since SMU Football and he got another chance. Eustachy got another chance, although he didn't do anything comparable to Sampson and Sutton.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Is anyone else hearing Dicky V using his new vocal cords to kiss Bob Knights *** instead of announcing the game that hes actually at (Duke and Maryland)?

"You neva heard a whispa about anythin illegal while Knight was down there at Indiana baby!"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Is anyone else hearing Dicky V using his new vocal cords to kiss Bob Knights *** instead of announcing the game that hes actually at (Duke and Maryland)?
> 
> "You neva heard a whispa about anythin illegal while Knight was down there at Indiana baby!"


An ESPN employee is actually saying something positive about Bobby Knight?

They better release a Brian Dennehy smear job soon to even things up.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

BUTCH WITH THE BANK!

What a rough day for Kelvin.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Badgers High-Five!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice job Badgers.. hope that scum gets whats coming..


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Is anyone else hearing Dicky V using his new vocal cords to kiss Bob Knights *** instead of announcing the game that hes actually at (Duke and Maryland)?
> 
> "You neva heard a whispa about anythin illegal while Knight was down there at Indiana baby!"


so i guess people on this board are doing the same thing


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Diable said:


> I can't get over how this guy does something,the NCAA boxes him on the ears and then he does exactly the same thing as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> What I'd like to see is for the NCAA to start punishing the actual perpetrators instead of only punishing the institutions.Eddie Sutton should have been blacklisted for what he did at Kentucky and they should punish Sampson for what he did instead of only punishing Indiana.


I understand for first time perpetrators, you punish the program since there is always the argument that the coach was pressured to do it from the top. But when a coach does it at two different schools, he has to be punished.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Seems like it would be a great hire for the Hoosiers when Sampson gets fired. I could see them bringing Lickliter back to the state as well, but Painter is such a great recruiter he has to be the top choice.


I don't see Painter going to IU. That'd be like the Indiana version of a young and upcoming coach at Duke taking the job at UNC...Painter would be labeled as a traitor for the rest of his life if he left Purdue. Besides, he's got so much going for him in West Lafayette right now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> That'd be like the Indiana version of a young and upcoming coach at Duke taking the job at UNC...Painter would be labeled as a traitor for the rest of his life if he left Purdue.


Oh brother. Absolutely nothing like that.... Oh no - he'd be hated by what, 3,000 people? :laugh:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> Oh brother. Absolutely nothing like that.... Oh no - he'd be hated by what, 3,000 people? :laugh:


I think Duke has a tad more than 3,000 fans....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

but the question is, does anyone outside of West Lafayette care about Purdue? better question, does anyone outside of those who once lived in Indiana even know where West Lafayette is?!?!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TM said:


> but the question is, does anyone outside of West Lafayette care about Purdue? better question, does anyone outside of those who once lived in Indiana even know where West Lafayette is?!?!


I dont think anyone ever claimed that people in California, Florida, or whatever would give a ****. That's why he described it as the "Indiana version."
I really think you are underestimating the student body and alumni of Purdue and their fandom


----------



## Doomsday Device (May 23, 2006)

Matt Painter is a Purdue alum. I think he probably has enough loyalty to the school to not jump to a long-time rival.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TM said:


> but the question is, does anyone outside of West Lafayette care about Purdue? better question, does anyone outside of those who once lived in Indiana even know where West Lafayette is?!?!


Purdue is a _huge_ school and can hold its own as far as basketball tradition goes. The program has lost a bit of luster in the last 10-12 years, but its far from irrelevant.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ah, simmer down, all of ya. we're comparing purdue and iu. please don't even act like it's close, especially in the state of indiana, from which i am from. and no, i'm not underestimating their fanbase or the type of fans they have, especially since i have several purdue alumn in my own family.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

sounds to me like his days are numbered....

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3247950"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3247950" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

here's another one... i only posted this so you could look at erin...

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3248442"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3248442" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Just watched the erin andrews piece. DJ white says the court is a safe haven from what is going on. Question to DJ white and other Indiana players... who made it a safe haven?! Who made this program a clean program that GRADUATE their players?! That puts their players into successful men in this country rather than players play for a NBA contract?!

The General.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Every school has an NCAA Compliance individual in place. It looks like the Indiana one was asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TM said:


> ah, simmer down, all of ya. we're comparing purdue and iu. please don't even act like it's close, especially in the state of indiana, from which i am from. and no, i'm not underestimating their fanbase or the type of fans they have, especially since i have several purdue alumn in my own family.


You don't think the fact that Purdue hasn't been able to compete with Indiana in basketball in the past makes this current situation more meaningful to them?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

We find out today the fate of Sampson. I think IU should get rid of him before he does something really stupid. Oh wait, never mind...

More on Mr. Sampson


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

I know IU is playing pretty good right now, but he is making them look really bad.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Sampson is gone, but the ranting in the media is still going strong.

People need to step back and take a look at this. We are talking about a coach using a telephone. Why is this even a rule....let alone considered a "major" violation? Seriously - unless he used the phone call to offer the kid an envelope full of $100 bills and/or drugs, why is this even an issue?

I'm sorry, but this sounds like the NFL "spygate scandal". 

"Ooga booga! No take picture! Magic box steal soul!"

What is it about sports that causes people to lose any sense of perspective? :soapbox:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Completely disagree. One call a week for over like 4-5 years is what I heard on one ESPN podcasts. You know how relationships are built? A major part of it is through telephone calls. It's a rule, no matter how retarded it is.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I heard it was more calls than that. Perhaps it was only one call a week from KS but more from the staff. From what I understand it was direct contact with recruits and their families and not contacting coaches or schools. 

Either way look at it from the aspect of the recruit. Take your grade 11 student that hasn't decided where they want to go but has enough talent for folks to want him there. So beside the 50 or 60 or 70 letters he received there are also offers from 10 schools for official visits then on top of that there's minimum of a call a week from each school during the "recruiting season" so you can imagine how it could quite quickly overload a family if there are no restrictions to when and how often schools can make contact. 

In the end if 316 Div 1 schools can play by those rules then why not the 317th? And I'm sure that not all 316 other schools are 100% by the guidelines either but when you have a track record coming in you have to be more careful than what Indiana was. Somebody in that program knew what was going on and needed to make some internal changes before it got to this point.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rids said:


> I heard it was more calls than that. Perhaps it was only one call a week from KS but more from the staff. From what I understand it was direct contact with recruits and their families and not contacting coaches or schools.
> 
> Either way look at it from the aspect of the recruit. Take your grade 11 student that hasn't decided where they want to go but has enough talent for folks to want him there. So beside the 50 or 60 or 70 letters he received there are also offers from 10 schools for official visits then on top of that there's minimum of a call a week from each school during the "recruiting season" so you can imagine how it could quite quickly overload a family if there are no restrictions to when and how often schools can make contact.
> 
> In the end if 316 Div 1 schools can play by those rules then why not the 317th? And I'm sure that not all 316 other schools are 100% by the guidelines either but when you have a track record coming in you have to be more careful than what Indiana was. *Somebody in that program knew what was going on and needed to make some internal changes before it got to this point.*


And even if they didn't they had his entire past at OU as reasonable doubt...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think it's a stupid rule,but if it were my son I wouldn't want these guys bugging them all day long.Imagine the top recruits with dozens of coachs calling them constantly,it would be as bad as telemarketers.

Now that only goes for the first time you get caught at OU.After that you break a stupid rule while you're on probation I don't feel sorry for you.The guy's making a damned nice living at a job where you and your employer are required to follow NCAA rules or you get punished.He has to be some sort of compulsive idiot to get caught doing the exact same thing he was on probation for.Maybe they should make him pee in a cup to see if he's on drugs that impair his judgement.


I really don't understand why IU doesn't have a clause in his contract that explicitly says we can fire you for cause if you get caught again.They should fire the moron who hired him and whoever negoitiated his contract if it doesn't say you can't fire him for violating his probation.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> I think it's a stupid rule,but if it were my son I wouldn't want these guys bugging them all day long.Imagine the top recruits with dozens of coachs calling them constantly,it would be as bad as telemarketers.
> 
> Now that only goes for the first time you get caught at OU.After that you break a stupid rule while you're on probation I don't feel sorry for you.The guy's making a damned nice living at a job where you and your employer are required to follow NCAA rules or you get punished.He has to be some sort of compulsive idiot to get caught doing the exact same thing he was on probation for.Maybe they should make him pee in a cup to see if he's on drugs that impair his judgement.
> 
> ...


I know he got a $750,000 buyout! I mean how in the hell do you get fired for 5 major violations the same that you are on probation for and still walk away with $750,000! Sign me up!


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

And to top it off he was sending text messages to the IU players after the Northwestern win. It really is unbelievable, put the cell phone down and back away from all communication devices!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I know he got a $750,000 buyout! I mean how in the hell do you get fired for 5 major violations the same that you are on probation for and still walk away with $750,000! Sign me up!


That was the price to make it all fo away quickly and cleanly.Sampson almost certainly had little merit for legal actions,but that doesn't mean he could not make it hell for everyone involved.In the end the money they gave him is probably close to what it would have cost to fight him in court plus your own time and trouble.

This exactly why your lawyers are supposed to write contracts that protect their clients.The contract should explicitly spell out what you can be terminated for....Like a major NCAA violation while you're on probation.


----------

